# Assertion failed:  file llvm/lib/System/Mutex.cpp, line 76.



## ccc (Aug 27, 2010)

hi

I've installed *havp-0.91_1 * from ports on my freeBSD 7.0 Release and I'm getting this error:
	
	



```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d # ./havp start
added: not found
Starting havp.

[B]Assertion failed: (errorcode == 0), function MutexImpl, file llvm/lib/System/Mutex.cpp, line 76.
Abort trap (core dumped)[/B]

/usr/local/etc/rc.d # ./clamav-clamd start
added: not found
Starting clamav_clamd.
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read [url]http://www.clamav.net/support/faq[/url] ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read [url]http://www.clamav.net/support/faq[/url] ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
```
What's wrong and howto solve this problem?


----------



## ccc (Aug 31, 2010)

It's really strange, still cannot find any solution for this problem.
Has someone any idea what caused this problem?


----------

